
A very simple desktop app that can send raw http requests - y0ghur7_xxx
https://github.com/S2-/http-client
======
y0ghur7_xxx
I was not happy with the current REST clients, that are all either to
complicated (soap-ui), integrated inside some other tool (HttpRequester,
vscode-restclient, ...) or are to basic (can not save/recall previous
requests) so I made my own.

Wanted to share this, maybe someone else finds it useful. And it's really easy
to hack: just one html file and one js file.

------
Davidbrcz
Why no using telnet ?

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
because it's nice to have requests remembered so that you don't have to write
all the json by hand every time.

